# [solved]how to open samba  ports 445 and 139

## skorefish

hi I found out that windows 8 needs ports 445, 139  to reach samba. How can this be set in samba ??Last edited by skorefish on Tue Aug 11, 2015 12:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *Quote:*   

> http://pig.made-it.com/samba-setup.html

 

 *Quote:*   

>  SAMBA smb.conf
> 
> Install SAMBA and make sure that you also install the client packages and winbind.
> 
> Create an smb.conf like this:
> ...

 

----------

## skorefish

 *Quote:*   

> client packages and winbind

 

How can I check this, or what do I have to do for this?

----------

## Roman_Gruber

did you edit that smb.conf? accordingly?

well i am just guessing, i hardly used samba so far

you can use wireshark to trace packets... and its suggested that you reduce all network traffic to the mostly minimum. no browers and other stuff opened on both boxes...

----------

## skorefish

the port changed to 445 now windows asks for a password and username

thx at least the port problem is solved

----------

## C5ace

 *skorefish wrote:*   

> the port changed to 445 now windows asks for a password and username
> 
> thx at least the port problem is solved

 

I use this OpenSuse smb.conf on my Gentoo boxes:

```

# smb.conf is the main Samba configuration file. You find a full commented

# version at /usr/share/doc/packages/samba/examples/smb.conf.SUSE if the

# samba-doc package is installed.

# Date: 2012-08-08

[global]

   workgroup = HOMELAN

   name resolve order = bcast host

   passdb backend = tdbsam

   printing = cups

   printcap name = cups

   printcap cache time = 750

   cups options = raw

   map to guest = Bad User

   logon path = \\%L\profiles\.msprofile

   logon home = \\%L\%U\.9xprofile

   logon drive = P:

   usershare allow guests = Yes

   security = domain

   usershare max shares = 100

   netbios name = LAPTOP

   wins support = Yes

[homes]

   comment = Home Directories

   valid users = %S, %D%w%S

   browseable = No

   read only = No

   inherit acls = Yes

[profiles]

   comment = Network Profiles Service

   path = %H

   read only = No

   store dos attributes = Yes

   create mask = 0600

   directory mask = 0700

[users]

   comment = All users

   path = /home

   read only = No

   inherit acls = Yes

   veto files = /aquota.user/groups/shares/

[groups]

   comment = All groups

   path = /home/groups

   read only = No

   inherit acls = Yes

[printers]

   comment = All Printers

   path = /var/tmp

   printable = Yes

   create mask = 0600

   browseable = No

[print$]

   comment = Printer Drivers

   path = /var/lib/samba/drivers

   write list = @ntadmin root

   force group = ntadmin

   create mask = 0664

   directory mask = 0775

```

----------

## skorefish

C5ace

thx 4 info

----------

